# Luas Park and Ride



## collinsp (30 Jun 2008)

Hi

I'll be in Dublin from Wed afternoon to Fri afternoon and my
plan was to leave the car in the LUAS park and ride in Tallaght.
I'll be in the city centre for the few days so won't need it.
I don't know Dublin well so was wondering : is this a safe plan?
24 hour security is not provided - but it is cheap parking and
less risky then leaving it on the side of the street.

Thanks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Jun 2008)

One slight correction, the park and ride is at Red Cow and not Tallaght.  The terminus is at The Square Shopping Centre in Tallaght.

If it was my car I wouldn't be inclined to leave it there.  It would attract the wrong type of attention if its left there for that length of time.

There is a park just a short distance from the Luas park and ride and a derelict castle.  A lot of underage drinking takes place there at night time and this will probably be bad at the moment because of the holiday period.

There is also a lot of graffiti done late at night in and around there.

Sorry I can't recommend anywhere else nearby.  Most places around there have either disc parking or clamping in operation.


----------



## oldtimer (30 Jun 2008)

I will be in a similar situation as collinsp in August - not familiar with Dublin, staying in city centre  for 3 days and would like to leave the car somewhere safe. Any suggestions? Is there a 24 hour secure car park somewhere on Ushers Quay? Would a country guy like me be able to manouvre around the Red Cow Roundabout and make my way that far?


----------



## gubby (30 Jun 2008)

I guess this is a stupid thing to say but can you not park where you are staying? ie b&b hotel, friends house whatever???


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Jun 2008)

oldtimer said:


> I will be in a similar situation as collinsp in August - not familiar with Dublin, staying in city centre  for 3 days and would like to leave the car somewhere safe. Any suggestions? Is there a 24 hour secure car park somewhere on Ushers Quay? Would a country guy like me be able to manouvre around the Red Cow Roundabout and make my way that far?



One of the options on  Google for parking on Usher's Quay was QPark which AFAIK is an expensive option.

I really don't see any problem with getting through the Red Cow roundabout as long as you take your time.  If you make a mistake and miss one of the turns then all you need to do is to go a short distance to the next roundabout, which I think is called Firhouse or Spawell, and you can turn back there.

This site might help http://www.m50.ie/


----------



## collinsp (30 Jun 2008)

sueellen,

Thanks for the reply. I'm confused about one thing. According to the luas website "Due to ongoing M50 upgrade works parking at LUAS Red Cow Park and Ride is limited. Please use the LUAS Park and Ride at Tallaght Cross; access via Belgard Square West. Please click here for info and a map". 
The map shows the P+R near the shopping centre. Is this the one which is
near the park and the derelict castle?

Thanks.


----------



## boaber (30 Jun 2008)

One point to note about the luas car parks, you can only pay for up to 24 hours at a time (€4), so you would have to come back to pay for another 24 hours.

Info on Tallaght Cross is here [broken link removed]

and on Red Cow, here [broken link removed]




> Would a country guy like me be able to manouvre around the Red Cow Roundabout and make my way that far?


 Oldtimer, where will you be coming from?  If it's from N7 then you can just drive straight through (just one set of lights with junction of Monastery Lane), just stay in the right and lane and you'll get through the junction fine, towards city centre.

If you're coming Southbound on M50, then there's a free flow slip that leads onto the Naas Road inbound.  If you're coming from M50 Northbound, there's currently a temporary free flow slip - just make sure you're in the left hand lane on the M50 after the Ballymount exit, then follow the slip (you can stay in the lane you're in until the lights with Monastery Lane), at which point you want to be in the very right hand lane.

Just take your time and follow the signs (and ignore those honking their horns, which happens a lot!)


----------



## Pee (30 Jun 2008)

sueellen said:


> *One slight correction, the park and ride is at Red Cow and not Tallaght. *.


 
Is there not a P&R in Tallaght, I parked there for one of the internationals - it was opening that day, a few yards from the Luas and is a multi story building so may be a bit more secure than the Redcow P&R, I think it's attached to a hotel but it is signposted.


----------



## Crunchie (30 Jun 2008)

sueellen said:


> One slight correction, the park and ride is at Red Cow and not Tallaght.



There has been a park and ride in Tallaght for some time.


----------



## oldtimer (30 Jun 2008)

Thanks for replies so far. I am travelling from South on N7 so as Boarber says I should have little difficulty getting through Red Cow Roundabout. To answer Gubby, the hotel I am staying at has no parking and strange to say I have no relatives in Dublin. As Sueellen says parking at Ushers Quay seems expensive, €20 per day, so for the 3 days €60. This appears to be my only option.


----------



## dem_syhp (30 Jun 2008)

What about the park and ride in Sandyford?  
I know it's a bit further to drive, but if you're driving off peak, it's just off the M50.  
Thought I'm assuming the same problem another poster wrote about, can only pay for 24 hrs.   - But I'd consider it safer than the one at the red cow, if you're going to pop out to top it up, I'd be going for Sandyford! 

Dem


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Jun 2008)

Crunchie said:


> There has been a park and ride in Tallaght for some time.



Sorry I wasn't aware of this.  Sounds handy but unfortunately it appears from above that one is restricted to renewing the fee after the first 24 hours.

There is a large open car park opposite The Square where Woodies used to have their store.  It is beside McDonalds.  Its €1.50 for the full day but I don't know about the security and the possibility of parking for more than a day.


----------



## dave28 (30 Jun 2008)

Airport long-term, 9 euro for 24 hours ?? Regular buses / taxi to city centre.......
just a thought, if all else failed !


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Jul 2008)

Do you need to bring the car to Dublin to leave it in a car park for three days.  Why not leave it at your local train or bus station and take public transport to city centre or better still ask friend, spouse, or neighbour to drop you at nearest public transport and leave car safely in it's garage.

I haven't taken my car to Dublin in a good while, I let CIE do the driving - much less stress


----------



## crazyhorse (1 Jul 2008)

dem_syhp said:


> What about the park and ride in Sandyford?
> I know it's a bit further to drive, but if you're driving off peak, it's just off the M50.
> Thought I'm assuming the same problem another poster wrote about, can only pay for 24 hrs. - But I'd consider it safer than the one at the red cow, if you're going to pop out to top it up, I'd be going for Sandyford!
> 
> Dem


 
Just to let you know the Sandyford park and ride is currently closed until the end of the year while the Luas extension work is ongoing. You would have to park at Stillorgan, the next stop up, a very short distance away.
Again, you can only pay for up to 24 hours.
I would second Black Sheep, if you're not planning to use the car at all while you're in Dublin you'd be better off getting the train or bus up if it's any way convenient to where you are based.


----------



## collinsp (4 Jul 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Just to finish this thread off -
I got back from my visit to Dublin today. I ended up
leaving the car at a friend's house and bussing into the
city. It worked out the easiest and ( obviously ) the 
cheapest. 

Thanks to all.


----------

